# Renault Trafic Autosleeper. 12 volt sockets



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Probably a very silly question, but there are three sockets with black rubber pop off covers. These are below the fuse box & water gauge. 
I'm assuming these are 12v sockets, but a cigarette socket type plug is far too big to fit. Are these power sockets and if so, what do I need to be able to use them?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

It sounds like a 12v socket that stands a bit more amperage than the cigar lighter type. You will find the plugs in most decent dealers shops. They are normally black bakerlite type material with the centre brass contact. Sorry I cant tell you what they are called.
Just given a mate a similar plug


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*12v sockets?*

Thanks for your reply Dodger 148. I'll try and find a suitable plug tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, it sounds like to me they are Hella 12v sockets as fitted in most trucks. there,are loads of adsptors for sale on ebay which is where o bought mine for my autosleeper,

julie


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*re: 12v sockets*

Hi Ladyrunner,

Just ordered one of these adaptors from Ebay, hoping I'd picked the right one! All FAR too technical for a female ex-tenter!

Chris & Tilly the hooligan.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chris and Tilly the Hooligan

I was also a female ex-tenter until 3 years ago. 

It's amazing how quickly you learn about the technical stuff that goes with owning a van, especially with an older van. 

I bought an Autosleeper Talisman for my first van but have recently traded it in for an Autohomes Wayfinder which I have already got to grips with how things work on it.

Hope you enjoy the upgrade from a tent as much as myself and my kids have.

Julie :lol:


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*12v sockets*

Hi Julie,

It's many years since I even tented so it's in at the deep end, Again! 
Just need to find a way to stop my hooligan from being car/van sick. At least my, very elderly campervan is automatic so don't have to worry about remembering to change gears. Wish it had power steering though - at 5ft. nothing, I'm finding it a bit lumpy to park!

Chris & the hooligan.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chris

I have started taking my cat away in the van as he has diabetes and needs twice daily injections. I was worried about him being travel sick but luckily it doesn't seem to affect him. I do have to put up with him constantly meowing at full voice for the journey though but hopefully over time as he gets used to travelling this will subside. Once we arrive, and he's been outside for a walk and sniff he is relaxed and enjoys his holiday. :lol: 

My new van has power steering which makes it so easy to get in and out of parking spaces.  

Have you taken your van away yet??

Julie


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Julie, 

Haven't taken the van away yet, only short runs with my youngest son and his dog to try and get hooligan used to the van - no luck yet. 
Planned on buying a campervan last year as my previous dog (see avatar) was very elderly and totally blind & I figured with an awning, she could wander around and still be safe. Unfortunately I lost her before finding a van. Will have to hog tie hooligan or she'll be off like a rocket! 
Tried to find a local'ish site last week for a couple of days but as it is nearly Farnborough Air Show, all local sites seem to be booked solid. Don't want to go too far until van has had a habitation service at the end of the month. She's 25yrs. old, bless her. 

Chairs and the hooligan.


----------

